# How to navigate to find registry key



## AWolf583 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello- I am trying to fix the problem with Outlook 2003 showing a red x where embedded image should be in my email. The fix I found said to go to Run, type cmd then navigate and open this registry: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Outlook\Security\OutlookSecureTempFolder.

How do I navigate to this registry? After I type cmd and hit ok, I only get c:\users\mycomputer>

Thanks!
Anna:4-dontkno


----------



## seriouschat (Aug 18, 2008)

Typing "cmd" will give you the command prompt, not the registry. To enter the registry, type in "regedit" instead.

You'll have your navigation panel on the left and click until you get where you need to be.

Once you get to the "Security" Key - click *File* / *export* and make a backup, just in case.


----------



## AWolf583 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks! I will try that.
Anna


----------



## AWolf583 (Nov 6, 2008)

I am stuck. I went into "regedit" and was able to navigate all the way to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Outlook\Security. Now, when I try to navigate to "OutlookSecureTempFolder" - the last command, it is nowhere to be found. Can someone please help? I bought this computer new a few weeks ago so I could check my work email from home, and I am completely unable to reply or forward my email messages (I can read them but that is it). I hate Vista!
Anna


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
When you click on Security, "OutlookSecureTempFolder" should show as an entry in the right screen.

Paul


----------



## AWolf583 (Nov 6, 2008)

It is not there - do you think Vista houses it somewhere else? 
Anna


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Anna, lets have a look at what you have. Copy and paste all below in the code box into the run command (start all programs accessories "run") Then open your "C" drive the first entry should be "Look2 txt" double click on this and notepad will open copy and paste the entries into here. BTW what is your user name is it "anna"

```
regedit /e C:\look2.txt "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Outlook\Security"
```


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, actually the whole reason for finding this reg key is to locate the "temp" file in explorer and delete the contents (it gets full so you cannot open attachments) I have no experience of this fixing the red X. You will be better served by downloading the following outlook "tool" it will achieve what you want without this hassle :-( be sure to read the documentation that comes with the program)

http://www.howto-outlook.com/products/outlooktools.htm


----------



## AWolf583 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you Jenae for your help. I ended up solving the problem and turns out it had nothing to do with the Temp folder at all. I had to go through some steps to fix the certificate error when logging into Outlook Exchange and that was it.

Thanks again,
Anna


----------

